# Drawing Betta's For Anybody



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I have finally got a knack for drawing bettas on paper instead of on my tablet. If you want a drawing, just post a picture of your fish. Or more than one. I'll do as many as you would like.

Here is an example of my boy Apollo-


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

first is Fireworks
second is Mushu
thanks!!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you draw Igneel?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

and Ellis and Indigo if you feel like it


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I'll draw them all tonight and paint them tomorrow once I get home from school. They should be up tomorrow then.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Fireworks and Mushu for kjg1029


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Igneel, Ellis and Indigo for Indigo Betta.


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

Please draw Jones(the one in my avatar)


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

TripleChrome said:


> Here is Igneel, Ellis and Indigo for Indigo Betta.



They are awesome! Thanks so much! :-D


----------



## AmiraAndAthena (Feb 16, 2015)

Wow, how do you guys get such great close ups of your fish? Athena will always act like she is posing for the camera but right as it goes off she zooms away! I will try again, I'd love for her to be drawn!


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

thank you sooo much! they are adorable ^.^


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Possibly Azir?


----------



## jaguar819 (Sep 7, 2014)

Indigo Betta said:


> Could you draw Igneel?


OMG! WHAT A PERFECT NAME FOR YOUR BETTA HAHAH!!! <33
By chance, is that name from Fairy Tail? The Fire Dragon?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

I've got Jones and Azir drawn as of now, but I have not got them watercolored yet. I have had too much homework from school, and my sister stole my watercolors from me a chucked them over the backyard fence. I'm getting more tomorrow, so the pictures will be up tomorrow.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

jaguar819 said:


> OMG! WHAT A PERFECT NAME FOR YOUR BETTA HAHAH!!! <33
> By chance, is that name from Fairy Tail? The Fire Dragon?



lol Thank you, yes he is named after Igneel from Fairy Tail


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you so much! Take your time


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

AmiraAndAthena said:


> Wow, how do you guys get such great close ups of your fish? Athena will always act like she is posing for the camera but right as it goes off she zooms away! I will try again, I'd love for her to be drawn!




This is a late reply, but you can also just post her colors if you want. I can probably do her by her colors.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Abhinand said:


> Please draw Jones(the one in my avatar)













^Here is Jones


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here is Azir for Alyssalovesbettas


----------



## Abhinand (Jan 10, 2015)

WOW! Jones looks great! Thanks alooooooooooooot !!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## AmiraAndAthena (Feb 16, 2015)

Athena


----------



## Alyssalovesbettas (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you so much!! Azir look awesome ^^


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry I haven't got to the new requests. School takes up most my day, my bettas need to be cleaned every day until I get them bigger tanks, which leaves me with only time for dinner and sleep. I haven't forgot them. I got Athena drawn and need to get Ilovebettasbk11's betta drawn and both watercolored, which I hope to get done Saturday. Sorry for the wait you guys are waiting.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Here are the next two. Finally got time to do them. 

I hope I got Ilovebettasbk11's fishes color right. It was the best I could do with the picture given. And I am pretty sure I got a close enough color to Athena's color.


----------



## Starburst44 (Feb 24, 2015)

Could you do my Veiltail, Watson?









Thanks!


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

He is a purple pink betta just his top head is yellow you did a good job


----------



## AmiraAndAthena (Feb 16, 2015)

TripleChrome said:


> Here are the next two. Finally got time to do them.
> 
> I hope I got Ilovebettasbk11's fishes color right. It was the best I could do with the picture given. And I am pretty sure I got a close enough color to Athena's color.


Thank you! I love it!!


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Can you draw MYEH?


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

can you also draw flutter?


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Lastly can you draw sage?


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry I haven't gotten to everyone else betts who are waiting. I have been on here lately but just remembered this thread. I will get to them tomorrow and hopefully post them soon now that I am on Spring Break at school. Sorry again for the wait.


----------



## TripleChrome (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry for the late post with the drawings, but I finally got them done. I had to change to colored pencils because I have seemed to misplace my watercolors. 

Watson:









MYEH:









Flutter:









Sage:


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

They look amazing thank you


----------

